
Lebanon's Crippling Economic Crisis - shinryudbz
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/we-re-road-collapse-inside-lebanon-s-crippling-economic-crisis-n1234005
======
anonu
There may be an opportunity for Bitcoin to alleviate some of the inflation
concerns and monetary controls the Lebanese face these days.

Bitcoin has been fairly stable in terms of exchange rate, relatively speaking
from it's early days. Lebanon has high cellphone penetration rate with an
educated population. Adoption may be necessary

